# Recommended audio CDs for beginners



## mhubert (14 March 2006)

hi

Does anyone have any recommended "about the share market", "learning to trade" audio CDs?

And, the next level or two above that?

thanks


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (14 March 2006)

mhubert said:
			
		

> hi
> 
> Does anyone have any recommended "about the share market", "learning to trade" audio CDs?
> 
> ...




If you go to amazon.com you can buy some good books abridged on cd`s.

I have Trading for a living by Dr Alexander Elder which is great. The narrator makes it really sink in. It`s like having someone to talk to that doesn`t shut up, in a way - a mentor.


----------

